# John Collinges



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2006)

The Rev. Dr. John Collinges, English Puritan (1623 - 1691), was educated at Emmanuel College, Cambridge, where he was awarded a the degree of Doctor of Divinity in 1658. He participated in the Savoy Conference. During the 1670s he was described by his enemies in Norwich as the 'Conventickling doctor,' and he was arrested repeatedly before meeting the requirements to preach under the 1689 Act of Toleration.

He wrote voluminously. He wrote a noted work on providence: _Several Discourses Concerning the Actual Providence of God_ (1678). He published a sermon on Psalm 133: _The Happiness of Brethren dwelling together in Peace and Unity_ (1639). Also, among other works, _A Modest Plea for the Lord's Day as the Christian Sabbath_ (1669); _A Plea for the Nonconformists, justifying them from the charge of Schism_ (1674); and _English Presbytery; or, an account of the main opinions of those ministers and people in England who go under the name of Presbyterians_ (1680). He made a significant contribution to Matthew Poole's Annotations Upon the Holy Bible: he wrote the annotations upon Isaiah 61-66; Jeremiah; Lamentations; the Gospels; 1 and 2 Corinthians; Galatians; 1 and 2 Timothy; Titus; Philemon; and Revelation.

[Edited on 8-20-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

